# Overclocking issue with an RTX 3070 laptop GPU (help)



## Scott102 (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm able to run a Timespy loop at +210mhz core and +550mhz memory without any issues, but whenever I go above +120mhz core and +400mhz memory all of the games I play will crash within minutes. GPU temps never exceed 76°c and cpu temps stay below 88°c during benchmarks and games.

Any idea what could be causing this?

I know there's a difference in running benchmarks vs games, but I didn't think the difference would/should be this big.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Not much to go on, jeez. 

Apparently you need more powerful hardware to do what you are asking it to do.


----------

